# What will your next pet most likely be?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be getting a Chipmunk to keep Zuri Company later next year. Sorry to hear your rats smell, my friend has a small group and they don't seem to? maybe its the bedding you use?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I would love some degus. I know what cage I'd have and I even know what toys and things I'd get as well.
Just need to find the degus!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you should never have a lone chinchilla, you need a pair, also chins really shouldnt be kept in a shed, so they really arent an option for you :wink:

idealy my next fluff would be a horse of my own again, i love my gaby baby & silly tilly to peices, but i want one that is actually fully mine, but i doubt that will happen any time soon, but in the summer there should hopefully be getting another horse to fuss over and steal, as its rather depressing seeing tequilas stable stood empty, we lost poor old keelie in July

realistically though my next furry will be what ever needs me most next, so its imposiable to say, it could be anything from a hamster to a rabbit, to a mouse to a hedgehog


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Iv always wanted hairless mice but i cant seem to find any in my area and budgett frogs have always made me smile


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgehog or chipmunks but not for atleast 2-3yrs I don't really want to add anymore animals now till I've given birth and he's a toddler


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i dont think i would ever be without numerous rats. i have 29 rats atm, but am wanting to get the number down. so when a rat dies i wont get another to replace him. when im down to about 5 then i was hoping to breed 2 litters, keep all the boys, and a few girls too, and have all the boys in one furet tower together and the girls in a smaller cage. 
i would love a hissing cockroach as a pet but wouldnt know how to care for it. 
would also like a hedgehog, but again wouldnt know what to do with one.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I would love some degus. I know what cage I'd have and I even know what toys and things I'd get as well.
> Just need to find the degus!


Someone posted on my page re 10 girl degus needing a home urgently, no idea what the situation was. if you are interested then let me know and i will find the details


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My dream wishlist:a horse, a german shepherd,yorkshire terrier,ragdoll cat

My more realistic wishlist:more gerbils to keep Damon company once her tail heals totally,a rescue moggy kitten,winter white hamster


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd love another Gambian pouched rat but just lately they don't seem to be living as long as they should there not very hardy to drafts and the cold. Where we lived before it was a warm house and I used a heat mat for her but this old 1847 house we are in now isn't that warm. 

I'll always have german shepherds! 

Hubby wants a bearded dragon.

I would mind a giant conti but they do require huge living quarters unless he became a house rabbit. Hmmmm I dunno.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Daxies  yay!


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

ALWAYS wanted ferrets  
I thinkit will be a long while till I get some of them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im getting a new pet in January, and thats all Im saying about it...... for now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> It would be 2 chinchillas then, my friend in the states keeps and breeds chinchillas, when I asked her she told me that 1 is ok, that's how most are kept over there. I'd like a grey and a violet one if possible, the violets just look so plushy.
> 
> I know you take in rescues, but don't you have your own personal 'wish list'? Like wanting a certain breed of dog in a certain color, or a specific color/coat type rabbit? eg a REW angora, which may need searching for from a breeder? One of those "someday I would love to own a whatever" type thing.


the states have much much lower animal care and welfare standards then us, i have taken in many a single chinchilla that seemed "happy" enough on their own, but once bonded it was like they were a whole new animal, no chinchilla can ever really be truely happy on their own

yes i did want a certain breed of dog, i wanted a young malamute, or a similar hard work breed, so i found one in need, we traveled all the way to birmingham, from sheffield, to pick up mishka, who was 22 weeks old at the time, and we were her fourth home

i wanted a "black" chinchilla, i now have 3, 1 black velvet and 2 ebonys, because they needed help, i would still love a rex rabbit, but i went one better, and ended up with a satin who needed me...... like i said, who ever needs me most will come, and i wouldnt buy an animal just because i wanted that specific breed or colour


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The states definitely seem to have lower standards on rodents-I'm always amazed by the tiny cages they say are suitable for hamsters.And dead healous of the ones in Germany-they're awesome.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Someone posted on my page re 10 girl degus needing a home urgently, no idea what the situation was. if you are interested then let me know and i will find the details


That's nice of you.
Unfortunately I'm not ready for degus just yet (I would take rescues if they needed help urgently though) I need to save up for the cage I want for them first, I would like the savic royal suite so that's about £300


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

this was the post

Hi all, I have 10 friendly Degus and large metal cage all female so no unwanted pregnancy or babies  They need a new home as a matter of urgency please share X

but thats all i know, a friend shared it on my wall as she knows i know people i think! :blink:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Daxies  yay!


possibly this little one pedigree dachshund bitch in York | Other Miscellaneous Goods for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm getting mice next year 
Would also really love an Italian greyhound one day, their my dream 1st dog 


> I'd love another Gambian pouched rat but just lately they don't seem to be living as long as they should there not very hardy to drafts and the cold. Where we lived before it was a warm house and I used a heat mat for her but this old 1847 house we are in now isn't that warm.


I have wanted a Gambian or ermin pouched rat for ages. However their health problems and the general amount of early deaths has always made me reconsider . Maybe In The future.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The other issue is they are an exotic animal and so if and when they become ill the vet usually can't diagnose the problem as there not that common like a fancy rat or hamster is.

There's been a few deaths recently in the Gambian world so it's kinda put me off from owning one again. Don't get me wrong queenie my Gambian was the best "small" animal I've ever owned. I say small but she was the size of a cat and weighed 4kg!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I won't have another hamster, I find I just don't have that much of an interest in them anymore. Percy gets very little quality time with me and its not fair.

Next pet to die I feel will be Gizmo the gunea pig, horrible as it sounds. He's nearly 6. His cagemate is only 2, so the next pet will be a spayed female piggy for him.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know where to start.

There is a few types of dogs i'd like but probably wouldn't own but i would like another border collie in the future.

I'd like to have ferrets and me and my dad are trying to persuade mum

I'd like some harvest mice as i think they would be fantastic to watch.

There are a lot of pets i'd love to have but i don't think i'd be right for them and some exotics that will never happen but you can dream. Apart from that i will never in my life be without a chipmunk and i'd like some more dwarf hams


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

More meeces and more kitties but hopefully not for a long long time (Theo is only 7.)


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> Aw that's a shame. I find them fascinating to watch, I would say after the dogs, my hamsters are the ones who get the most time spent on them. All 6 come out for a cuddle before Emmerdale and Corrie every night.


Well it might just be Percy as an individual, to put it nicely, he's not a very nice hamster :001_tongue: he hates humans touch, so I can't really spend much time with him. I can't watch him either as he won't come out if there's anyone around.

He's happy enough though, big clean cage and wheel, and food.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

I would really like a pair of ferrets, but unfortunately my dad is totally against it. So in that case I guess that next pet I'll be getting will be a hamster.


----------

